# Chevyguy97



## chevyguy97

Hello all, my name is matt, and i've been building model cars for over 25 years, i started building model jets when i was 6, then moved onto cars and trucks, and for the last 8-10 years i've been building um custom, i love anything custom, stock sucks, so i build my models the way i would want them if they were real, i also build 1:1's, i own a custom 64 impala 4 door hardtop, and have had a couple of bagged trucks. I have had models posted in minitruckin mag, i was in the minitruckinweb model build off, i had 3 models put into the mag, and i won the last round with a full custom S-10. I really like models cars, and have stayed pretty busy tring to improve my builds one at a time.
I will post up some pic's of my models soon.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here are some of my builds.
This is the full custom S-10 i built for the minitruckinweb model build off, i made it into an Ex-cab, full custom frame, bagged and body dropped, suicided driver door, vette engine, custom cobolt blue and silver sitting on a set of 22's with a smoothed body.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here is one i just finished, it's a 1/16th scale 69 dodge charger General Lee kit, i already built one of these as a general lee, so i wanted to do a full custom charger, it's got opening doors and trunk, full custom interior, big Dub City wheels, lowared on a custom suspension, and painted custom mixed purple.


----------



## chevyguy97

This is my custom 70 Roadrunner i call Sledge Hammer, it's all shaved and lowared on a black set of 22's, charcoal gray MT. paint, opening doors and trunk, custom interior and detailed engine.


----------



## chevyguy97

This is my 94 Ex-cab G.M.C.
full custom interior, full custom frame, smoothed body and bed floor, suicide doors, custom opening tailgate, Kandy apple green paint, 22's bagged and bodydropped, vette engine.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here is a full custom build, this is my duallyvette, it's a 94 4-door dually, i used 2 cabs to make it into a 4-door, smoothed the body, raised the dually fenders up, smooth bed floor, custom frame, vette-rearend molded into tailgate, vette front bumper, vette motor, vette drive train, big tyme muscle wheels, all 4 doors open suicide, icy blue and white lightning paint. bagged and bodydropped, custom interior.


----------



## chevyguy97

This is another dually i built, it's called ice cream paint job, it's a custom mixed orange sherbert i mixed myself, bagged and bodydropped, smooth bed floor, big rig rims, shaved body, custom interior, custom frame.


----------



## chevyguy97

This is Grape Ape, it's a 84 G.M.C. 4X4, it's plum crazy purple, smoothed body, huge lift, and monster rims and tires, custom motor.


----------



## chevyguy97

This is my HotRod style 94 x-cab stepside chevy. charcoal gray mt, with custom flames, 22's, custom frame, smoothed body.


----------



## chevyguy97

This is my 1:1 custom 64 impala 4-door hardtop, shaved door handels and side trim, custom mixed purple and white with orange pin strip, custom dash with custom gauges, the Seats are out of the Blazerado that silver star customs built a few years ago, 20 inch rims, 327 engine with headers and lots of chrome, in the future it's going to be bagged and a set of 22's are going onit, and finish the interior, it's a work in progress, but it does run and i have put around 800 miles onit since i installed the new engine.


----------



## s.moe

Welcome to the Forum, Matt.............Those are Some Great Build's you got there....Very nice work....:thumbsup:

The Charger is one of my favorites ,out of them all......

Nice 1;1 impala as well.......


----------



## walsing

Looks like you have a pretty good set of skills for both full and model scales. Nice work.


----------



## Alter-Autos

That is some amazing worksmanship. I'd like to see what you'd do with a street rod.


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for the comps guys, well i just finished a model of my 1:1 64 impala 4 door hardtop.


----------



## scottnkat

Really nice job on those. You should do a tutorial on how you make the doors and tailgates open. I'm sure lots of guys would love to see how you do it


----------



## irishtrek

Chevyguy97, that is some very amazing builds you've got there. Wow!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

scottnkat said:


> Really nice job on those. You should do a tutorial on how you make the doors and tailgates open. I'm sure lots of guys would love to see how you do it


Cutting doors open is really easy, just take a hobby knife and keep cutting down the door lines untill you've cut all the way through, it takes a little time to do it but it will work great, and i will have to post up some pic's the next time i get ready to do one and show how i make hinges.
Thanks for all the comps and the welcome, im from Layitlow.com, there are alot of great builders on there and i am a member of Dynasty M.C.C. and Drag-Lo Kustomz, and the impala i just finished will be on the cover of LISM next month, lowrider in scale mag contacted me about it a few days ago, and i sent in the pic's and it will be on the cover and have a 2 page lay out in the OCT. LISM so keep an eye out for that. if you ever have any questions please feel free to ask, caues i will do the same, caues that's how we learn and keep this hobby alive.
I am also a member of vertically challenged 1:1 car club, i am the VP of our chapter in arkansa, i love customs and anything car related.


----------



## chevyguy97

Now that im done with the impala, i'm getting back to work on my bagged and bodied 1/20th scale nissan hardbody custom build.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here is where im at on the nissan, i'm kinda waiting till i get some money saved up in order to paint it.

















So while im waiting on paint i desided to finish my 70 challenger.

















And since i had the done, i desided to work on my 64 impala pro touring build, im calling this one my Pro Six Foe. i got the doors cut open.









Then i got the jams done and the doors hinged.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:wave:


----------



## H.A.K

Oh thats some nice stuff. Are these real cars. Look like. Can you get in and drive them, do they start up and rumble. Do you have the title for all those. Can I have that 4 door. What kind of car is that pink one.:freak:


----------



## chevyguy97

MayhemKustomz said:


> :wave:



Welcome to hobbytalk homie.


----------



## H.A.K

You like all those dumb ????? I'd hope you would.


----------



## chevyguy97

*Yeah you aint rite. lmao DRAG-LO IN DA HOUSE.*


----------



## Grimm Reaper

DLK BABY :wave:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I'm going to have to make a thread of my own.


----------



## slammdsonoma

You suck matt. Jk bro. Lmao


----------



## slammdsonoma

Thats just one of us.. theres a whole club of these guys doin this. Me included.


----------



## H.A.K

Me too. Included too. In this club too.


BTW what was that pink car. You never got back to me.


----------



## chevyguy97

H.A.K said:


> Me too. Included too. In this club too.
> 
> 
> BTW what was that pink car. You never got back to me.


What pink car??? i don't have a pink car.


----------



## chevyguy97

*Hell yeah slammd--H.A.K.---Grim---and Mayhem in da house. Throw in a chevyguy and we gots DRAG-LO IN DA HOUSE.*


----------



## chevyguy97

*There goes the neighbor hood. lol*


----------



## H.A.K

chevyguy97 said:


> What pink car??? i don't have a pink car.


Maybe thats why I cant figer it out. Hmmm, so if you dont have a pick car, then what color is the pink one called.


----------



## chevyguy97

*What the hell are you talking about. lmao--are you talking about the last car i posted pic's of, the top color is orange, and i do have a purple car on the first page. But i do not have a pink car, OR reply to the pic of the car you THINK is pink. lol*


----------



## chevyguy97

OK sticking to the whole pro touring theme of my Impala, i put in a 99 chevy pick up engine in to my Pro Six Foe.


----------



## H.A.K

chevyguy97 said:


> *What the hell are you talking about. lmao--are you talking about the last car i posted pic's of, the top color is orange, and i do have a purple car on the first page. But i do not have a pink car, OR reply to the pic of the car you THINK is pink. lol*


Oh I get it, Im sorry I didnt know.......How longs it been since you could see pink. Seems like its been a long time. 

I know its not me cuz I wear glass's that have 1 red lens and 1 with green. So I can see in 3D. It you......You should get that checked.:freak:


----------



## chevyguy97

*I've never said this to anyone, but you have smoked yourself retarded. lmao*


----------



## H.A.K

chevyguy97 said:


> *I've never said this to anyone, but you have smoked yourself retarded. lmao*


Like this:freak:


----------



## chevyguy97

_Yeah just like that. lmao_


----------



## slammdsonoma

Lookin good in here bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

Did some rework on the trunk lid of my Pro Six Foe, it's like it should have opened this way factory. i don't know, just tring to change it up a little.


----------



## H.A.K

Nice. I like how you did that.


----------



## chevyguy97

Well i got some primer on the Pro Six Foe this morning, still up in the air on color or colors, im thinging Silver on top and black on the sides, or blue on the top and charcoal on the sides, maybe black on top and charcoal on the sides, hell i don't know, anyone have any suggestions???????


----------



## H.A.K

I think black and blue for the same colors that your eye is going to look like after I punch it. I don't like how fast this is coming along. 

You know I like it....great work sofar.


----------



## chevyguy97

_Thanks homie, well when i get in to a mood to build i can knock one out pretty quick, the only thing holding me back right now is paint, im going to stay away from blue caues the chevelle im going to build next is going to be blue and charcoal. so i have to think of some other paint combo's. On Fast N Loud, gas monkey garage did a 64 impala and painted it turqurse with a white roof, so i might do that, caues i loved that car when they got done with it._


----------



## dragginrocker

trucks are wicked!!


----------



## chevyguy97

_Thanks for the comps dragginrocker, trucks are what i build the most, that's why i built so many car's this year, tring to change things up a little._


----------



## AcesNEights

Hey Matt for the pro 64,how about the green you did on your extended cab?


----------



## chevyguy97

_The Kandy Apple Green, i had not thought of that. um not sure onit, might be too much green or give it too much of a lowrider look. but it might look good with a white top, thanks for the idea._


----------



## chevyguy97

_Yeah you got me thinking now, i might go Kandy Apple Green with a black roof, and black down the middle of the sides with Kandy Green flames in the black on the sides.
what ya think?_


----------



## chevyguy97

This is what im thinking for paint on the Pro Six Foe, the green in this pic is just the green that was in my Paint shop. but im going with a Kandy Apple Green.









This is the green im going with.


----------



## H.A.K

Hmm I'll think about it and tell you what I think in a month.


----------



## slammdsonoma

Yeap he has smoked himself retarded for sure. Lmao.


----------



## H.A.K

LoL or som like that.


----------



## chevyguy97

This is how we do it on Sundays around here.


----------



## chevyguy97

I need to hurry up and bag mine. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

Coming Soon!!!!


----------



## H.A.K

chevyguy97 said:


> This is how we do it on Sundays around here.


This is a great Photo cuz all you see is lip on the caddy.


----------



## chevyguy97

I got the kandy apple green sprayed onto the impala today and did not like it so now im thinking maybe this, but still not sure.


----------



## s.moe

Either way, Matt....I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with......


----------



## chevyguy97

_Thanks, but now im thinking silver with a black roof._


----------



## chevyguy97

Man it's been a while since I've been in here.


----------



## SrsBidness28

Where do you get your wheels? I have been looking for better wheels than the usual chrome plated garbage in the kits, and I can't find anything like what you are using.


----------

